# فتيات يصارعن شبح العنوسة , عبر التشات والانترنت !



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*فتيات يصارعن شبح العنوسة , عبر التشات والانترنت !عندما نتحدث عن العنوسة كمصطلح، يسهل تعريفه وان اختلف العديد من علماء النفس والاجتماع على تحديد العمر، خصوصاً انه يرتبط بالواقع الاجتماعي لكل بلد. ففي المجتمعات القديمة كانوا يعتبرون من تخطت الثامنة عشرة من العمر من دون زواج "عانسا" بينما اليوم ومع تطور المجتمعات أصبح هذا المصطلح يطلق على اللواتي اقتربن من الثلاثين ولم يتزوجن.







فتيات يعبرن على طريقتهن : وطالما نتناول موضوع يتعلق بالفتاة ويطالها أكثر ما يطال ويترك أثره عليها ومن ثم على أهلها ، لذلك التقينا بعدد من الفتيات عبر الإنترنت وعبر الشات ( الذي نقترح الابتعاد عنه نظرا لسيئاته الكثيرة) معهن خرجنا بعدد من الانطباعات والآراء.



"يا دبلت الخطوبة عقبالنا كلنا..." هكذا قالت إحدى الفتيات العازبات التي تطلق على نفسها " زهرة الصحراء" وعبرت بصراحة عن شوقها للارتباط الرسمي، خصوصاً أن كلمة "عانس" حسب وجهة نظرها، تنسب اليها من دون أن تقترف أي ذنب. بينما عبر البعض الآخر عن الانزعاج بطريقة أخرى، فاعتبرن أن ما يقتل ليس المصطلح فحسب، انما الشعور بالوحدة والفراغ العاطفي ونظرة الآخرين إليهن كونهن عانسات.



الشخصية القوية : وها هي (اكس من الفتيات) قد دخلت في العقد الرابع من عمرها، وما زالت ترفض التنازل عن قناعاتها لإرضاء مطلق رجل، تعمل في مجال التعليم وتتمتع باستقلالية تامة. تروي تجربتها في علاقات الحب بحزن وغصة. تعتبر نفسها صاحبة الحظ السيء وأنها تبحث عن الراحة والاستقرار في العلاقة وتقول: "إذا فكرت بالزواج، فلن يكون إلا من الرجل الذي يستحق إخلاصي وتضحيتي قد أكون أحلم الآن أكثر من قبل بثوب الزفاف ولكن الحلم لن يجعلني أتنازل عن مقومات أساسية يجب أن يحظى بها عريس المستقبل، ومصطلح العانس لا يعني لي شيئاً لأن عمر الحب والزواج لا يحدد بسنوات" .



التقاليد والعادات والأنساب : أما فتاة اخرى, شارفت سنوات عمرها على نهاية الثلاثينات ، والتي تقتلها الوحدة، قد مرت بتجارب عديدة ولكن حبها الأول كان سبب رفضها الزواج من أي رجل آخر. تروي قصتها وتقول " أغرمت برجل وأنا في العشرينات من العمر، كانت قصة حب تشبه الروايات وكنا متشابهين بكل شيء إلا النسب العائلي فهو ينتمي إلى جذور عائلية متأصلة وعائلتي من أصل عادي.." رضخت للتقاليد ولم أملك حينها الشجاعة الكافية للدفاع عن حبي، أشعر اليوم بمرارة الوحدة، ولا أملك الشخصية القوية لأفرض استقلاليتي، والدتي تلومني وتتهمني بأني "ضيعت عمري"، أكره محاولتها لإقناعي بأي عريس، تقتلني كلمة "عانس" ولكن أفضلها على أن أكون مخادعة لشخص لا أحبه".



السمنة... تساهم أيضاً : فتاة اخرى تحب ان نناديها" الطيوبة " ، تلوم المجتمع الذكوري في عدم زواجها، وهي تبلغ أثنين وأربعين عاما .فتقول بحسرة ومرارة :  "هل كان علي أن أتقدم بطلب الرجل الذي أهوى؟" ، وتضيف : " أنا فتاة أدرك مقوماتي الجمالية الضئيلة ولكن وبكل فخر أعترف أني أملك، حسب ما يراني البعض، مزايا شخصية ونفسية جميلة أهم بكثير من الشكل الخارجي، أعاني من السمنة، وأكثر ما يغضبني هو أن الرجل الشرقي لا يرى سوى القوام الجميل والشكل الحسن بالفتاة. حلمت دائماً بالخوض في مغامرات الحب ولكن لم أجد حتى الآن الشخص الذي يخاطب عقلي ووجداني بصدق. أحببت أكثر من رجل لكن للأسف كان حبا من طرف واحد. حالياً أعيش بمفردي، أتمتع باستقلالية تامة وأتابع تحصيلي العلمي، أعمل في المجال التعليمي، أشعر بسعادة لما حققته في حياتي من انجازات، ولكن لا أخفي أني كنت أتمنى أن يكون لدي عائلة من زوج وأولاد ولكنه حلم وسيبقى".



خسارة قد لا تعوض : تعددت الأسباب والمصير واحد "الوحدة القاتلة" التي شددت عليها الفتيات جميعاً، وتعي الفتاة تماماً بأن الحياة الزوجية فقط ستحمل إليها الاستقرار الذي تسعى إليه، قد لا تزعجها كلمة "عانس" لكن يزعجها شعور الوحدة. وأكثر ما يغضبها أن يطرح عليها سؤال تعتبره سخيفاً: "لمَ لم تتزوجي بعد؟ ". وتقول أمل ( 37 عاما ): "إن هذا السؤال يشعرني وكأني أعاني من نقص ما في حياتي . وكأن كل ما حققته لا يعني شيئا إن لم أتزوج. ولكن نظرة المجتمع هذه للفتاة العازبة تجعلني أكثر إصرارا على موقفي من عدم الزواج إلا بالشخص المناسب، كي أثبت للجميع أن المكانة الاجتماعية والانجازات يمكن أن تحققها الفتاة إذا كانت عازبة أو عانسا كما يقال". أما ليندا ( 34 عاما ) تبدو نادمة على خسارة حبها، تضيف أنها تشعر بقساوة المجتمع وظلمه للفتاة العانس وتنزعج من نظرة الآخرين لها ويزعجها أيضاً أن ينظر للفتاة المتزوجة بأنها أكثر نضجاً من الفتاة العازبة، تعيش حالياً بعزلة عن المجتمع علها تصل إلى السلام الداخلي الذي تنشده.*


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل اوى يا جيرل
بس انا فى رائى ان الحكاية كلها انى الاقى اللى يقدر يستحمل طباعى وصفاتى الوحشة قبل الحلوة
وفى الايام دى صعب انى الاقى حد كده
فتقريبا كده هيطبق عليا الموضوع ده:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## free_adam (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع لذيذ يا جيرل ...و إن كنت هعيط ...مش حزن علي الناس اللي بيعتبرهم المجتمع عوانس لكن علي نظرة المجتمع الغبي للبنت اللي مش بتجوز و  كأن موضوع الجواز دة حاجة أجبارية لازم الكل يعملها .*
*لكن أنا شخصيا بحترم البنت اللي تفضل انها متتجوزش علي أنها تتجوز واحد مش بتحبه أو واحد مش فيه المواصفات اللي هي عايزاها  لمجرد أنها عايزة تتجوز علشان تتخلص من عقدة العنوسة*
*و انا شخصيا أعرف واحدة في الأربعينات دلوقتي  رفضت الجواز من عرسان كتير أتقدمولها لأنها ملاقتش فيهم المواصفات اللي بتتمناها , و انا شخصيا بحترمها جدا لأنها رفضت أنها تتجوز و خلاص علي الرغم من انها كويسة كشكل و مضمون و مستوي أجتماعي*


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح

موضوع حلو بس مش البنات بس اللى بتشتكى من موضوع الوحدة دا الشبابا كمان بيفضلو مستنين  وحدة تقولهم يا سى السيد  معتقدين انى البنت مهتصدق تلاقى واحد بمواصفته ويعد يكون فى نفسه  لحد مايبقا جاهز من كله ويفتكر يتجوز وهوفى ال 50 ويتقدم لبنت فى ال20 معتقد انها هتوافق علشان المواصفات دا سى السيد جاهز من كله
موضوع الارتباط عن طريق النت النت دا مهم قوى بجد ياريت نناقش الموضوع دا ونعرف اراء الكل ​*
:471qu: :471qu: :471qu:​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*فعلا نظرة المجتمع ليهم وحشه جدا
بس المفروض كل مالبنت بتكبر فى تنازلات ومقصدش تنازلات كبيره لكن الحاجات البسيطه
يعنى مثلا انا اعرف واحده 28 سنه
وبترفض عرسان علشان ((مجبش حاجه وهو جاى يتعرف عليهم ويشوفوا بعض لاول مره))
ممكن يكون ده بخل بس ليه متستناش المره اللى بعدها تشوف هيعمل ايه ميمكن يكون انسان كويس ليه ترفضه علشان كده!!
او مثلا ((اخوها اللى دفع التاكسى وهو مدفعش مع انه عزم على اخوها ))
يعنى اسباب حاساها  تافهه
لكن لو  واحده بتبص على مبادئ واخلاق انا احترمها طبعا جدا وانا مبقلش انى مش محترمها اكيد هى ليها نظرة غيرى وشكرا لمرورك يا فرى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا لمرورك يا بنت الفادى وفعلا فى موضوع فى ركن الاجتماعيات عن حب النت والارتباط من خلاله 
ولو فى راجل منتظره موضوع سي السيد ده يبقي ينسا زمن سى السيد انتهى خلاص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا جيرل
> بس انا فى رائى ان الحكاية كلها انى الاقى اللى يقدر يستحمل طباعى وصفاتى الوحشة قبل الحلوة
> وفى الايام دى صعب انى الاقى حد كده
> فتقريبا كده هيطبق عليا الموضوع ده:smil12: :smil12:



*لا يا تينا ممكن تقابلى انسان يحبك بجد ويقبال صفاتك الحلوه والوحشه ويا بنت انتى سكره وحشه ايه بس وسورى انا مخدتش بقالى من ردك فى الاول 

ربنا يبعت لك نصك التانى يا قمر*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع هام جدا يا بسمة*

*الف شكر عليه *

*وعلي فكرة انا كمان بحترم جدااااااااااااا*

*البنت اللي مش تهتم بعمرها بس مش تبيع نفسها قدام اي عريس كويس*

*فعلا بحسها شخصية متزنة *

*وبالمناسبة *
*انا بدور علي عروسة تقولي يا سي السيد :yahoo: *

*واول لما ارجع من الشغل تكون محضرة طبق وفيه مياه دافئة :smil12: *

*ياتري هلاقي :beee: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع هام جدا يا بسمة*
> 
> *الف شكر عليه *
> 
> ...



*مرسيي لمرورك يا باشا 

ممكن تلاقى بنت اول مترجع تجبلك ميه دافيه لكن هتستفاد ايه لما تقولك يا سي السيد!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## free_adam (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بس يا جماعة خدوا بالكم من حاجة ..... الدراسات اللي اتعملت مؤخرا بتقول أن كل 4 بنات قدامهم ولد واحد .........خوفي ابقي ماشي في الشارع و الاقي تلات او اربع بنات بيتخانقوا علي ولد في الشارع ( زي أفلام رشدي أباظة )


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> بس يا جماعة خدوا بالكم من حاجة ..... الدراسات اللي اتعملت مؤخرا بتقول أن كل 4 بنات قدامهم ولد واحد .........خوفي ابقي ماشي في الشارع و الاقي تلات او اربع بنات بيتخانقوا علي ولد في الشارع ( زي أفلام رشدي أباظة )



*انا كنت اعرف ان الدراسات بتقول لكل ولد 7 بنات فمدام هى 4 كويسه الشرع محلل اربعه عادى ههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مرسيي لمرورك يا باشا *
> 
> *ممكن تلاقى بنت اول مترجع تجبلك ميه دافيه لكن هتستفاد ايه لما تقولك يا سي السيد!!!!!!!!!!*


 
*احرجتيني :new2: *

*اما بالنسبة لاني ها استفاد ايه لما تقولي يا سي السيد *

*زي ما تقولي الواحد يحس انه عنتر زمانه ويا ارض انهدي ما عليكي قدي *

*ونوع من انواع الذل ههههه*

*علي فكرة انا بهزر*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *احرجتيني :new2: *
> 
> *اما بالنسبة لاني ها استفاد ايه لما تقولي يا سي السيد *
> 
> ...



*والنبى مقصدش احرجك هههههههههه
انا عارفه انك بتهزر بس فى ناس بتبقي عاوزه كده بجد افتكرتك منها يا ولد:smil12: 
انا كمان بهزر معاك اوعا تزعل يا عنتر*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *والنبى مقصدش احرجك هههههههههه*
> *انا عارفه انك بتهزر بس فى ناس بتبقي عاوزه كده بجد افتكرتك منها يا ولد:smil12: *
> *انا كمان بهزر معاك اوعا تزعل يا عنتر*


 
*علي فكرة سي السيد مطلوب اوي *

*بس دلوقتي بيقي بيتفك *

*ازاي ؟*

*الراجل يحب جداا اني مراته تقدره وتحسسه انه راجل بمعني الكلمة ومفيش في نظرها انسان تاني غيره و تحسسه انها بتقدر تعبه في شغله علشانها وعلشان ولاده يعني حاجات كتير *

*انما اللفظ نفسه ده كلامه فاضي*

*وميرسي يا بسمة باشا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا مينا ده تقدر مش بمعنى سي السيد 

سى السيد كان متسلط ورأيه الاول والاخير ويضرب ويشخط وحياه رعب مفيهاش حب نهائى هو كان عامل لنفسه مقام وفى الاخر طلع ولا حاجه وطلع مش محترم 
وبجد اوعا تكون زعلت انى بقولك يا ولد بهزر معاك صدقنى*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يا مينا ده تقدر مش بمعنى سي السيد *
> 
> *سى السيد كان متسلط ورأيه الاول والاخير ويضرب ويشخط وحياه رعب مفيهاش حب نهائى هو كان عامل لنفسه مقام وفى الاخر طلع ولا حاجه وطلع مش محترم *
> *وبجد اوعا تكون زعلت انى بقولك يا ولد بهزر معاك صدقنى*


 
*طيب علي فكرة بقي*

*بجد بجد فيه بنات بتموت في شخصية سي السيد *

*وتحب الراجل اللي يشخط و يضرب ويرعبها بجد وانا شوفت ده بنفسي*

*وبعدين لو ادم زي شخصية سي السيد وكان شخط في تيتا حواء وقالها ما تاكليش من الشجرة تفتكري كانت اكلت ههههههه*


*وانا ها ازعل ليه بس يا بسمة :smil12:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اكيد مكنتش هتأكل من الشجر ههههههههههه
بحسبك زعلت و كويس انك مزعلتش
وانا عن نفسي مبحبش شخصيه سى السيد اه بحب ساعات احس ان شخصيته اقوى منى بس مش للدرجه الاوفر دى ((لما يبقي فى اساسا)) ههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اكيد مكنتش هتأكل من الشجر ههههههههههه*
> *بحسبك زعلت و كويس انك مزعلتش*
> *وانا عن نفسي مبحبش شخصيه سى السيد اه بحب ساعات احس ان شخصيته اقوى منى بس مش للدرجه الاوفر دى ((لما يبقي فى اساسا)) ههههههه*


 
*ههههههههه*

*صح كدا وده اللي انا قصده يعني هي مطلوبة بس مش في كل الاوقات*

*وابقي فكريني لما اكلمك اشخط فيكي علشان اوريكي اني لسه فيه سي السيد :beee:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه اوك يا مينا لما تبقي تدخل الاول*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههه اوك يا مينا لما تبقي تدخل الاول*


 
*اصلي مش قاعد علي بعضي*

*كل شوية اقوم واجي واعمل حاجات وكمان من الصبح بحاول اقوم بس مكسل*

*لاني بكرة يوم دراسي عندي :smil12: *

*بس اوعي تنسي تفكريني اشخط فيكي :ranting:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههه هفكرك حاضر  
ومكسل تقوم من على الكرسي ايه النشاط الفظيع ده ههههههههه
ربنا يقويك وتقدر تقوم انا عارفه السن بقي*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههه هفكرك حاضر *
> *ومكسل تقوم من على الكرسي ايه النشاط الفظيع ده ههههههههه*
> *ربنا يقويك وتقدر تقوم انا عارفه السن بقي*


 
*هههههههه*

*لاء بلاش تفهميني غلط *

*ما انا بقولك مش قاعد علي بعضي كل شوية بتحرك *

*بطلوا نصب*

*اصل انا لما اخلص لازم اخد شور وانام *

*فا انا بصراحة مكسل اخد الشور وحاسس اننا سقعان والحكاية بايظة شوية :new2:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله معك ويقويك 
وتهدا بقي وتبقي على بعضك
وتقدر تقوم تأخد الشور بس نصيحه الجو سقعه فعلا بلاش بليل كده 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *الله معك ويقويك *
> *وتهدا بقي وتبقي على بعضك*
> *وتقدر تقوم تأخد الشور بس نصيحه الجو سقعه فعلا بلاش بليل كده *


 
*ميرسي يا بسمة*

*للاسف مش بعرف انام غير لما اديها شاور ههههه واديني اخدته و بردااان *

*يلا تصبحوا علي خير :smil12:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*نعيما 

وانت من اهل الخيررر  *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل يابسمة الموضوع رائع بجد
وسوري اني مش دخلتة من زمان بس بجد ماعرفش اذاي فاتني 
وبالنسبة للشخصيات دي 
انا مش شايف الا الشخصيةالقوية اللي عايزةالكامل ومش عايزة تتنازل عن حاجة 
هي السبب في انها مش اتجوزت لانها اساسا انانية 
لكن بجد باقي الشخصيات المجتمع اللي ساعات بيبقى غبي هو السبب ......


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل اللى اقدر اقوله الله  يطمنكم وتعقدونا دايمااا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسي يا رامى على مرورك وفعلا الشخصيه القويه هى اللى جنت على نفسها 




			الله يطمنكم وتعقدونا دايمااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يخليكى يا ميرنا *


----------



## meraaa (12 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمه 
موضوع جمييييييل اوى ياجيرل
بس بجد الموضوع ده خطير اوى وبجد انا عن نفسى بضايق من لفظ عانس دى بجد انا حاسه ان الكلمه دى جارحه اوى 
رغم انى لسه عليا فى موضوع الارتباط ده بس خلاص حايه انى ابتديت اتعقد ههههه
بسبب اللى بشوفه حوليا لان فى ناس حوليا كتير لسه ماارتبطوش وحالتهم النفسيه فعلا صعبه
بجد صاللولهم كتير وشكرا ليكى بجد على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسيي يا ماريا لمرورك

فعلا العانس بتتضايق جدا من الكلمه دى

وربنا معاهم ويدبر لهم جوازات كويسه

بس انت وصلتى السن ده ولا ايه؟؟؟؟*


----------



## mary (13 ديسمبر 2006)

كمان فى مجتمعتنا الشرقية فيه تدخل فى الحياة الشخصية من أسئلة محرجة لتعليقات سخيفة قد تتعرض لها الفتاة لتزيد من معاناتها من الشعور بالوحدة وعدم وجود زوج أو أولاد لها 
"مثل شدى حيلك وإتجوزى" وكأن قرار الزواج فى يدها 
" لماذا لم تتزوجى حتى الأن" كما قالت أختى 
وأحياناً يتبرع البعض من أصحاب القلوب الخيرة وكأنهم يقدمون خدمة فى عرض عرسان غير مناسبين بالمرة ولسان حالهم يقول أهو أحسن من بلاش وتتحول الخدمة التى قدموها إلى إهانة قوية توجه للفتاة .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*كلامك صح يا مارى وده بيحصل فعلا
لان المجتمع المصرى بيعتبرها ناقصه حاجه 
او فيها حاجه غير طبيعيه ازاى قاعده كل ده من غير جواز ودى فكره خطأ جداااا
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل*


----------



## free_adam (13 ديسمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> كمان فى مجتمعتنا الشرقية فيه تدخل فى الحياة الشخصية من أسئلة محرجة لتعليقات سخيفة قد تتعرض لها الفتاة لتزيد من معاناتها من الشعور بالوحدة وعدم وجود زوج أو أولاد لها
> "مثل شدى حيلك وإتجوزى" وكأن قرار الزواج فى يدها
> " لماذا لم تتزوجى حتى الأن" كما قالت أختى
> وأحياناً يتبرع البعض من أصحاب القلوب الخيرة وكأنهم يقدمون خدمة فى عرض عرسان غير مناسبين بالمرة ولسان حالهم يقول أهو أحسن من بلاش وتتحول الخدمة التى قدموها إلى إهانة قوية توجه للفتاة .


أنا متفق مع ماري تماما في الكلام دة ... لأن الناس اللي بتفكر بالشكل دة للأسف ...متعرفش معني و مدي قدسية الجواز


----------



## meraaa (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا ياجيرل انا اسمى ميرا مش ماريا
وثانيا انا الحمد لله لسه ماوصلتش للسن ده انا عندى 19 سنه بس خلاص جاتلى عقده 
ههههههه وياخوفى لحسن يجوا السنه الجايه ويقولوا ان اللى عندها 20 سنه تبقه عانس برده:a82:


----------



## بيترالخواجة (15 ديسمبر 2006)

طب لو مش هية فيها حاجة غلط امال فيها اية 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 على العموم موضوع رائع الرب معكو


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*سورى يا ميراااااااا مخدتش بالى
لا مش اوى كده
ويا بيتر دى بتبقي حاجات رسماها لحياتها ومش بتوافق غير على اللى يناسبها 
وفى الموضوع اكيد شفت نماذج بتدل على كده 
شكرا لمروركم*


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

خطير الموضوع يا بسمه
واصلا بقا المجتمع كله بنات مش متجوزه يعني بقا عادي انه البنت تعدي ال 30 وهي لسه متجوزتش

والمشكله انها كل ما بتكبر بتتمسك بحجات اساسيه اكتر
لانها بتفهم وبتوعي
لكن ساعه ما تحب بتتعمي عن كل دا
ممكن يكون اتقدلمها احسن منه مليون مره لكن دا الوحيد الي معاه قلبها

فيه جمله وجعتني اوي
الجمله دي




> * فاعتبرن أن ما يقتل ليس المصطلح فحسب، انما الشعور بالوحدة والفراغ العاطفي*


 
الوحده وافراغ بتبقا ملازمه اي حد طالما مش مرتبط
اي بنت بتبقا محتاجه انها تحس انه فيه حد بيحبها وبيخاف عليها
وبيسال عليها وهي عيانه
حتي لو اهلها بيحبوها وبيعلوا كل دا
لكن فيه مشاعر معينه بتبقا محتاجها محتاجه تحسها
محتاجه انها ترمي كل حملها في حضن الشخص الي بتحبه
محتاجه تحسسه بمشاعر كتير مش تاخد منه وبس
ومحتاجه تحس انها بتدي وبتطلع مشاعر
وفي نفس الوقت تلاقي تقدير

والاحساس القاتل دا مش مرتبط بسن
يعني من وهي صغيره ممكن تحس بالاحساس دا
وبيزيد مع الوقت


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *وبالمناسبة *
> *انا بدور علي عروسة تقولي يا سي السيد :yahoo: *
> 
> *واول لما ارجع من الشغل تكون محضرة طبق وفيه مياه دافئة :smil12: *
> ...


 

صحيح يا مينا انت هتديها ايه
هي ممكن تعملك كل الي انت عاوزه واكتر من الي انت عاوزه كمان
بس هتقدر تطلع المشاعر الي تخليها تعملك كدا


( انت صحيح بكاش ومفيش خوف عليك بس سؤال )


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *طيب علي فكرة بقي*
> 
> *بجد بجد فيه بنات بتموت في شخصية سي السيد *
> 
> ...


 

وبعدين بقا
غلطان الي يحكيلك علي حاجه تاني
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## jim_halim (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*

 متهيألي الحالة المادية لها أثر كبير في الموضوع ده 
لأن الشباب مش لاقيين شغل , و مش عارفين يكونوا نفسهم علشان يستعدوا للزواج 
و اللي بيعرف منهم يكون نفسه يكون يا دوب عمل قرشين و هو عنده 40 سنة . 
و ساعتها أغلب البنات اللي في العشرينات مش ها يقبلوه كزوج لكبر سنه 
و هو نفسه ممكن قوي ما يقبلش يتجوز من واحده في أواخر  الثلاثينيات مثلاً ..
و كده يبقي الصغيرين مش عايزينه و الكبار هو مش عايزهم ..
و يعدوا يلفوا في الحلقة المفرغة دي .. 
فأنا شايف أن علاج مشكلة تأخر سن الزواج أو العنوسة ... المفروض أنه يبدأ من حل مشاكل العمل 
و الماديات .. زي أغلب المشاكل اللي الماديات بتشكل عصب رئيسي في وجودها .. 
و ده رأي شخصي .. يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ .. *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*بجد افتقدنا ردودك الجميلة يا ميريت *

*رائيك فظيع مالهوش حل بجد*

*وجاب المفيد*​ 


mirit_thabet قال:


> صحيح يا مينا انت هتديها ايه
> هي ممكن تعملك كل الي انت عاوزه واكتر من الي انت عاوزه كمان
> بس هتقدر تطلع المشاعر الي تخليها تعملك كدا
> 
> ...


 

*انا ها اديها قلبي ومستقبلي وحناني وحبي*

*مش كفاية ولا ايه ؟*

*بالنسبة لمشاعرها ها اطلعها اطمني :smil12: *

*وانا بكاش يا مرمر وانا بقول عليكي ملاك المنتدي*

*اخص عليكي*

*:smil13:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> وبعدين بقا
> غلطان الي يحكيلك علي حاجه تاني
> :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


 
*:new6: :new6: :new6: *

*يا بنتي انتي بتفضحي نفسك بنفسك*

*:shutup22: :shutup22: :shutup22:* 

*بتكتبي باللون بتاعي ليه يا بنت ؟*​


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بجد افتقدنا ردودك الجميلة يا ميريت *​
> 
> *رائيك فظيع مالهوش حل بجد*​
> *وجاب المفيد*​





ربنا يخليك يا مينا
يلا ادعي عشان مغبش الغيبه الطويله دي تاني
وارجع اشعلل المنتدي تاني




Coptic Man قال:


> *انا ها اديها قلبي ومستقبلي وحناني وحبي*​
> *مش كفاية ولا ايه ؟*​
> *بالنسبة لمشاعرها ها اطلعها اطمني :smil12: *​


الله عليك يا مينا جبت المفيد
بجد احسن جمله قريتها
قلبي ومستبلي وحناني الله عليك






Coptic Man قال:


> *وانا بكاش يا مرمر وانا بقول عليكي ملاك المنتدي*​
> *اخص عليكي*​
> 
> *:smil13:*​


 

دا انت بكاش وابو البكاشين كلهم
بس هو دا المطلوب يابني سيبك الحريم كلها بتحب الزن علي الودان


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *:new6: :new6: :new6: *​
> 
> *يا بنتي انتي بتفضحي نفسك بنفسك*​
> *:shutup22: :shutup22: :shutup22:*​
> ...


 



انا عارفه بس بهزر
وبعدين انا مش بحب شخصيه سي السيد الكامله المتكامله
بس بحب الشخصيه الي تكون اقوي مني
الي تخليني تابع مش قائد ليها
بس ياويله يا سواد ليله ان دخلت واحده غيري في حياته هيلعن ابو اليوم الي اتولد فيه

انا خدتها دعابه مش اكتر
اما اللون بقا ارجع للردود القديمه بتاعتي هتلاقيني بستخدم نفس الفونت بنفس اللون


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*تمام رأيك يا ميريت
 ويا jim مش دايما بتبقي ماديه بس ده عامل اساسى 

شكرا لردودكم​*


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *تمام رأيك يا ميريت​*


 


اصل مفيش ست تحب الراجل الشخشيخه
الست تحب تسلم حياتها ومستقبلها للراجل الي تثق انه هياخد القرار الصح


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرايه الحب عاميه يا ميريت 
بس دى اولويات ممكن تكون عاوزه راجل شخشيخه تتحكم هى فى بنات كده بجد​*


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مرايه الحب عاميه يا ميريت ​*
> 
> *بس دى اولويات ممكن تكون عاوزه راجل شخشيخه تتحكم هى فى بنات كده بجد*​


 

ودي تبقي عيشه دي
لما الست تبقا راجل والراجل يبقا ست


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا عن نفسي محبش كده ابدا ومش بحترم الراجل اللى كده
بس فى شخصيات بتحب كده مش عاوزه واحد يتحكم عايزه تبقي براحتها بقي*​


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

عشان ملقتش الراجل الي تثق فيه
ماهي لو لقته هتسلمله دماغها وتثق في كل كلمه هو يقولها
وتنفذ من غير تفكير

عشان دي طبيعه الست
كون انها قويه دي حاجه لها اسباب
لو اتعالجت اكيد هتبقا زي اي ست تحب تسلم وتبقا ضعيفه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*صح يا ميريت*


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي يا بسمه


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اقولكم على حاجة
واحدة صاحبتى كنا بنتكلم على الموضوع ده
هى عندها 27 سنه وفى منتهى الزكاء وخفة الدم وشخصيتها الحلوة بجانب انها تملك نسبه من الجمال واتقدملها ناس كتير 
بس كان رايها عليهم كلهم لاء
ليه لاء
قالت انا هعوز الراجل فى ايه
انا بشتغل وبعرف اشتغل كويس ومش محتاجة لفلوس ولا محتاجة ان حد يساعدنى بس كل اللى محتاجه طهر اتسند عليه
يوم ما قع او اضعف هو اللى يسندنى 
هو ما اتوجع هو اللى يخفف عنى 
هو ده الراجل بالنسبالى 
لو ملقتش ده
انا قاعدة بكرامتى احسن
وفعلا عندها حق
هى دى الرجولة مش سيى السيد ولا الحاكم بامر الله ولكن ده طهر لى صدر اتسند عليه فى اى وقت اكون محتجالة فيه 
وده برضوا رائى


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ماهو فعلا
الجواز مش اي حاجه والسلام
الواحد بتتجوز ش عشان فلوس 
الي بتتجوز عشان تلاقي صدر حنين تترمي فيه
وتطلع كل مشاعرها
عشان تدي وتاخد
تد حب وتاخد حب
عشان تكون بيت واسره مبنيه علي الحب بس عشان الحب دا يكتمل
فيه احتياجات جانبيه
يعني لازم يكون الراجل والست علي مستوي شخصيه معين
عشان يقدر ينمو الحب
وامشاعر تطلع
دي مجرد حاجه نفسيه
ومش معني سي السيد يعني شخط ونطر وزعيق ونسوان
لا طبعا
لكن الست تبقا ست والراجل راجل بس مع حنيه
هو دا الي مقصود
لانه لو مكنتش شخصيه الراجل اقوي
يبقا شخشيخه
ودي علاقه مش متوازنه
ومش ناجحه


----------

